# Jusqu'à quel OS X sur un IMAC G5 PPC ?



## fbassman (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon G5 venant de me lacher, je vais acheter mardi d'occasion un IMAC G5 qui va me couter 250 euros.



- processeur PowerPC G5 1,6 Ghz
- 1Go de mémoire ram DDR
- 250 Go de disque dur (de juillet 2011)
- lecteur DVD/graveur (CD) intégré
- écran LCD 17" format cinéma
- OS Mac OS X 10.5.8 Leopard
- FireWire
- AirPort (Wifi)
- 4 ports USB 

Logiciels
- suite Microsoft Office 2008 installée (Word, exel, power point,)
- suite adobe CS3 (illustator, Photoshop,)
- Autres 

Accessoires 
-Clavier apple
-Souris optique DELL
-DVD installtion OS 10.5.8 Leopard
-Adaptateur apple nini-DVI vers VGA
-Adaptateur apple mini-DVI vers Vidéo

Fonctionne parfaitement, totalement réinitialisé (révision et changement du disque dur juillet 2001).


Selon vous, je peux y installer quel OS X au maximum ? (1re question)


La seconde question est une comparaison.

Pour 550 euros, je peux obtenir un similaire, mais INTEL;


Je vends un iMac de 20 pouces équipé d'un processeur Intel Core 2 Duo cadencé à  2,4 GHz. Il possède 4 Go de RAM et un disque dur de 500 Go.
Le système d'exploitation est Snow Leopard (mise à jour 10.6.8 de Mac OS X). Cet iMac est certifié compatible avec Mountain Lion (nouvelle version 10.8 de Mac OS X).

L'ordinateur est en excellent état, l'écran n'est pas rayé.
Le clavier filaire et la souris Magic Mouse (souris en verre, sans fil) ont été achetés il y a moins de 3 mois. La souris à elle seule coûte 70 en magasin.
Les DVD d'installation sont bien sûr fournis.
Une télécommande Apple Remote permettant le contrôle à distance de la musique sur l'ordinateur est aussi fournie.

Tout ce matériel sera emballé dans son carton d'origine.



Vaut il mieux que je mette 300 euros de plus sur ce coup là ?

Merci à vous


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

Dernière version possible pour les G5 c'est Leopard ( 10.5 ) et pour trouver l'OS d'occasion va te falloir débourser environ 90

Le G5 va ramer ... tu ne vas plus trouver beaucoup d'applis compatible... Il vaut mieux acheter un imac à processeur INTEL

RQ: le G5 à 250 je trouve ça cher... car moi c'est le prix que j'ai vendu un PowermacG5 bi-pro ( presque deux fois plus puissant que l'imac G5 ) et c'était il y a 3 ans...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------

l'imac que tu revends est plus bien plus puissant que l'imac G5 c'est pour dire...


----------



## fbassman (5 Août 2012)

Merci pour ton avis.

En fait, je n'ai aucun IMAC à vendre, j'hésite juste entre les deux mais je pense me laisser tenter par l'intel.


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

Aucune idée au niveau prix pour la version Intel... sauf que, s'il est eligible pour ML, il ne le sera pas pour la version suivante donc avant d'acheter, définis tes besoins. Si tu n'as pas besoin d'évoluer ensuite et que cette machine peut te suffire pendant 2 a 3 ans ... alors c'est à réfléchir.

Si par contre tu veux évoluer... alors là u t'engage déjà sur une machine qui va être arriver à son évolution ultime. Donc à voir selon tes besoins.


RQ sur mac 2 sell cette machine est coté à 530 euro   http://www.mac2sell.net

le G5 est coté 300 

Bref le INTEL c'est bien mieux


----------



## Invité (5 Août 2012)

Même si le G5 est une bonne bécane (si tu ne tombe pas sur l'un des très nombreux G5 dont les condensateurs lâchent) il est pas mal obsolète.

Si tu n'as pas des besoins énormes en terme de carte graphique et/ou de capacité à ajouter des disques durs internes, tu peux envisager un Mini du refurb. 
Il y a régulièrement des Mini neufs (reconditionnés mais avec une année de garantie + 2 autres années possibles avec un AppleCare) pour grosso/merdo le prix de l'iMac Intel


----------



## vinvin111222333 (8 Août 2012)

l'os maximum est leopard (10.5.8)
mais un conseil passe a 2gb de ram


----------

